# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Thuê xe Limousine- thuexelimousine.com.vn

## jimmytravel10

Chia sẻ
Điện thọai động :Zalo  08 68 56 9108 – 093 856 9108

Đời xe: 2017 – 2018 -2019  Chỗ Ngồi: 10 chỗ   Màu xe: Trắng – Đen – Đỏ

Phụ trội ngoài giờ: 180.000 đồng/giờ        Phụ trội km: 15.000 đồng/km



Được chế tác nguyên bản từ chiếc xe Ford Transit 16 chổ đời 2017 được các chuyên gia cải tiến thành một chiếc xe Limousine sang trọng, với chỉ 10 chỗ ngồi, ghế ngồi rộng rãi và có thể ngả hay xoay để thành một chiếc giường thoải mái. Dịch vụ thuê xe Limousine của công ty Thái Dương cũng được trang bị như một văn phòng di động, đẳng cấp doanh nhân của những dòng xe cao cấp chuyên cơ của mặt đất, rất phù hợp cho những chuyến công tác xa, những tour du lịch cao cấp..

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe Dcar limousine Thái Dương 2017 đời mới tại Sài Gòn và đảm bảo những chuyến đi thú vị và thoải mái với xe Dcar Limousine 10 chỗ đời mới nhất. Xe Dcar Limousine Thái Dương được trang bị:

Nội thất da cao cấp
Hệ thống âm thanh hi-end,
Màn hình LCD, TV
Nhiều cổng sạc cho các thiết bị di động: điện thoại, laptop, tablet..
Wi-Fi tốc độ cao
Đèn đọc sách
Điều hòa
Khoang hành lý
Dòng xe sang trọng Dcar Ford Transit thích hợp thuê đi công tác, làm việc, đưa đón sân bay, chạy hội nghị, sự kiện hay những tour du lịch cao cấp, vận chuyển đường xa.

Giá cả thuê xe Limousine Dcar tại Thái Dương Limousine
Nội thành
(100km/8h)	Ngoại tỉnh
(200km/ngày)	Sân bay
(80km/3h)	Thuê tháng
(2600km)	Ngooài giờ
(VND/h)
2.500.000đ	10.000đ/km	1.000.000đ		180.000đ
Giá thuê xe Limousine Dcar 10 chỗ có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm thuê xe, vui lòng gọi cho chúng tôi để được báo giá chính xác nhất.
Giá trên đã bao gồm xe,tài xế ,xăng dầu, lái xe, phí cầu đường.
Lái xe được đào tạo các kỹ năng phục vụ khách hàng chuyên nghiệp.
Điều khoản thuê xe
1. Thời gian phục vụ từ 7h00 đến 18h00, trường hợp khách thuê xe trước hoặc sau giờ quy định sẽ tính phí ngoài giờ

2. Định mức sử dụng xe:

Nội thành Sài Gòn  – giới hạn 100km/ngày
Đón tiễn sân bay – 70km, tối đa 3 tiếng
Ngoại tỉnh – giới hạn 200km/ngày, ngoài 200km tính phụ trội km
3. Giá thuê xe sẽ tăng thêm 30% vào các dịp lễ, Tết như: Giỗ tổ 10/3 AL, 30/4, 1/5, Tết Nguyên Đán…

4. Giá áp dụng cho 2 chiều đi và về, bao gồm phí xăng dầu, cầu phà, bến bãi.. chưa bao gồm 10% VAT

Liên hệ Thái Dương Limousine
Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để được tư vấn và báo giá chính xác và nhanh chóng.
Hotline: Mr. Sang – 08 68 56 9 108 – 1900 9227
Email:thuexe@thaiduonglimousine.com

Website : thuexelimousine.com.vn

----------

